# Need a 22" LED Monitor urgent



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm looking for an LED Monitor 22" for budget under or around 8k.

I would be mainly be using it for watching movies and regular browsing stuff. I'm not much into gaming. 

So what are the available options. Also I found in some threads things like HDMI, DVI etc. Can someone provide some details on the same?

When I checked at nearby store I found the following models available.

AOC 20"
Rs 6250

Dell 2020 M
Rs 6650
20"

viewsonic 22"
Rs 8500

Not sure about the model numbers for AOC and viewsonic.

From whatever little bit of research I did I found this model also quite popular, Dell- ST2220M

I'm planning to buy this for my birthday. So kindly reply as fast as you can. Time is running out.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm looking for an LED Monitor 22" for budget under or around 8k.



*Dell ST2220M 21.5" @8,400*

*Benq G2222 22" @8,350*



ajayritik said:


> Also I found in some threads things like HDMI, DVI etc. Can someone provide some details on the same?



*HDMI*
*DVI*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys any more suggestions from other folks?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Gaurav's suggestion is very good. You should stick to that.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys I would use this mostly to watch movies and maybe hook up TV tuner card. Do you think I will have issues if I'm not watching it straight. I observe with the LCD monitors that if you have an angled view it will not be that good!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ viewing angles are not a problem anymore. They have improved a lot. Especially tn panels suffer but they have drastically improved.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

yes. viewing angle is a bit of a problem for LCD monitors. Those with IPS panels are much better.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2011)

Bought *Dell ST2220M 21.5"* for Rs 8,400.
Thanks for all your suggestions esp Gaurav


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Bought Dell Dell ST2220M 21.5" for Rs 8,400.
> Thanks for all your suggestions esp Gaurav



You're welcome dude.


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> You're welcome dude.



when u got tell me how its


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gaurav said it well, you should go for the Dell one , fantastic Monitor at it's price.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2011)

Need help from you guys! New to LCD Monitor. I see a CD with the monitor. What is this used for? I don't see any product guide in the CD. Do I need to install the drivers etc to get FULL HD?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Need help from you guys! New to LCD Monitor. I see a CD with the monitor. What is this used for? I don't see any product guide in the CD. Do I need to install the drivers etc to get FULL HD?



insert the CD and see what it contains.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2011)

I got it. In the instructions guide its ask me to make changes in the setting to 
1920*1080. If I don't have that option then I need to install the CD I Guess.

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

Any kind of movies that I can watch to maximise or utlise the HD.
What kind of resolutions should I looking for ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Any kind of movies that I can watch to maximise or utlise the HD.
> What kind of resolutions should I looking for ?



Ya. Watch Blu-Ray Rip movies. They are 1080p standard. Sizes should range from 2.5-4GB or more.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 7, 2011)

Get a 1080p 11 GB Movie File , Avatar preferred


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2011)

If I watch a HD movie with lesser resolution selected as compared to 1080p what would be the difference? Can I make out the difference?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> If I watch a HD movie with lesser resolution selected as compared to 1080p what would be the difference? Can I make out the difference?



yes you'll see a difference, but only if the movie res is very low compared to the monitor res.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2011)

How do I check the video resolution for a movie file? Say a 700 MB Rip.


----------

